# Arriving late at Vistana and using Diamond Lane



## vistana90 (Mar 6, 2008)

We have RCI exchanges into two bed units for 4 consecutive weeks from 28 June 2008. We are travelling from UK and won't arrive until 1 July at around 9pm. Obviously it would suit us to be allocated the same unit for the 3 weeks plus that we will be there - we have done this in the past with the unit being allocated at check in.

I'm looking to use Diamond Lane Check-in web form but I see that this asks for a reservation number - do I just enter "RCI exchange" at this point?

Would it be sufficient to notify the resort of our intended late arrival in the "comments" box on the Diamond Lane Check-In web form or should I give them a call? 

Would we be best forgetting about using Diamond Lane as the regular check in line on a Tuesday (1 July) shouldn't be too bad?


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 6, 2008)

We've stayed at the Sheraton Vistana a couple of times, both times on RCI exchanges

The only advantage that I see in using the Diamond Lane, is the ability to bypass long check-in lines, as they have a clerk dedicated to for guests who have signed up for the Diamond Lane check-in.

If you're checking in well after 9:00pm, there will _probably_ be no lines at that time of day.   You may want to contact the resort, directly, just to make sure.

BTW, that's a great choice, you'll love the Sheraton Vistana


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 6, 2008)

Last year when we checked into Vistana using the Diamond Lane, we didn't even go to the main check-in building.  They told us to meet our private greeter at the Cascades area, where we had a person greet us, give us a bottle of champagne, a couple of coffee mugs, and a few other goodies.  She even offered to take us to our unit and show us around.  It was much better than just the same old check-in counter without the line.


----------



## Vodo (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't believe Diamond Lane check-in is open at night.  When we checked in a year or so back, it closed at 7:00 or something like that.  I may be wrong, but that's how it was for us.

We actually only used the on-line Diamond Lane form as a means of requesting the section of the resort we wanted, so not having access to a short line at check-in didn't really matter much to us.  In three stays, we were placed in the section we requested twice -- although I believe all three times we were told via an e-mail response that that section either wasn't available or may not be available.  We just replied that we would appreciate anything they might be able to do to place us in that section.  Works sometimes; doesn't sometimes.  

Cindy


----------



## Daverock (Mar 6, 2008)

*Vistana Checkin*

Hi,

I have previously been in the same situation you now find yourself.  What I did, and it worked, was I called and ask to speak to the front desk manager.  

I explained my situation and he was able to accomodate me.  They are very willing to go the extra mile but need as much advance notice as possible.  

By the way, thank you very much for coming to the USA and helping our economy.

Dave


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 7, 2008)

Many thanks folks.....most helpful 

We spent our honeymoon at Vistana.......and fell in love with Florida..... in 1990. We have been back - to Vistana, OLCC and other resorts - many, many times since. We have never arrived a few days after scheduled check in before, so wondered whether a call was strictly necessary to advise the resort of our intentions. I think that giving them a call would do no harm. 

I know they don't like to discuss reservations too far in advance, so the question is how far in advance to give them a call? Hopefully my (rather cute) Scottish accent might just get us in to Lakes or Cascades


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know about Vistana, but most resorts with Saturday to Saturday weeks begin the room assignment process each week the Monday before the check in Saturday.

So I would call at 9 AM FL time (EDT) the previous Monday.

It is probably worthwhile to call before that and find out their specific process in case it differs. Also getting the right number to call in advance would probably be helpful/


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 7, 2008)

vistana90 said:


> Hopefully my (rather cute) Scottish accent might just get us in to Lakes or Cascades



I doubt this will happen as an RCI exchange, but please let us know what phase you were assigned to.


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 11, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> Don't know about Vistana, but most resorts with Saturday to Saturday weeks begin the room assignment process each week the Monday before the check in Saturday.
> 
> So I would call at 9 AM FL time (EDT) the previous Monday.
> 
> It is probably worthwhile to call before that and find out their specific process in case it differs. Also getting the right number to call in advance would probably be helpful/



Thank you



Sea Six said:


> I doubt this will happen as an RCI exchange, but please let us know what phase you were assigned to.




I was indulging in some, typically UK, self deprecating humour (the wink is the clue) I will, of course, post details of the outcome.


----------



## london (Mar 11, 2008)

*Diamond Lane*

Just curious. What is the fee for the Diamond Lane service?


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't pay anything for it, but I was an owner there at the time, if that makes a difference I don't know.


----------



## vistana90 (Mar 11, 2008)

london said:


> Just curious. What is the fee for the Diamond Lane service?



This is a free service, as I understand it.


----------



## Sea Six (Mar 11, 2008)

vistana90 said:


> I was indulging in some, typically UK, self deprecating humour (the wink is the clue) I will, of course, post details of the outcome.



Duh, I think I got it.


----------



## vistana90 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi guys......I'm looking for further advice.

I've made some calls to Vistana, but I'm getting nowhere. Here are the details;-

CALL 1

I called 407 239 3100 and asked to speak to reservations. I gave details of my request. The lady said that I needed to speak to Guest Services and transferred the call there. The lady at Guest Services said that I should call Owner Services on 1 800 847 8266

CALL 2

I called 1 800 847 8266 and received a recorded message that my call could not be accepted - I presume because I'm calling from overseas.

CALL 3

Back to 407 239 3100, I asked to speak to the Front Desk Manager. The lady   did not transfer my call but asked me why I was calling. She asked me to hold on - 30 seconds later I'm cut off!

CALL 4

I called 3100 again and again asked to speak to Front Desk Manager. I spoke to a lady at Front Desk and gave her details of my request. She couldn't find my reservation in the system. 

Any suggestions on where I go from here? Many thanks for assistance


----------



## Vodo (Jun 5, 2008)

Sounds like you're not making much headway with your cute accent.     Rather than waste any more long distance charges, I would try making a request through Diamond Lane on their website.  I've always received a response via e-mail -- although it wasn't always what I wanted to hear.  However, like I said before, two out of three times I was assigned a unit in the Cascades -- and the third time, I was actually able to talk them into the Cascades at check-in (your cute accent could help there, I bet).

Good luck!

Cindy


----------



## JudyS (Jun 6, 2008)

Does having a Starwood Preferred Guest account help in any way with Diamond Lane?  Do they ask for a SPG number?


----------



## vistana90 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Vodo I think I'll need to keep my cute accent in reserve......perhaps it'll come in handy another time 

I've completed the Diamond Lane form, giving them all the details and requests. I'll report back on outcome.


----------



## Daverock (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh my are you having the run around.  That is because your British and are so polite.  LOL.  You have to be more aggressive and I suggest you do the following.  

1.  Call the resort and ask to speak to Mr. Simon Zambrano.  He is the evening front desk mgr and is there Fri-Sun for sure.  Call after 8 PM local time so that the mass of new incoming visitors is now a small group.  

2.  If that does not work for you, call the resort and ask for Glen Vlasic.  He is the main manager.  When they ask what it is about tell them you have a complaint to make and will not accept speaking with anyone else.  Do not let them transfer to call to anyone else.  BE INSISTANT!
He is there during the day only so time your call accordingly.  You will get his secretary.  Tell her you problem, take her name down, and I am sure she will get you help.

Dave


----------



## vistana90 (Jun 11, 2008)

Dave, thank you so much for the contact information and advice  It is very much appreciated.

We are making some headway, I'm pleased to report. In response to the Diamond Lane form I received an e-mail from a lady called Ada, saying that she couldn't trace my reservation. She gave me a phone number to call Owner Services to deal with my request. I replied that I'd tried that already and OS couldn't trace my reservation. I offered to scan and e-mail the RCI Confirmations.

Ada then e-mailed me to say that she'd traced our last 3 weeks reservations (she gave me the reservation numbers) and added that she'd reserved the same unit for us for those 3 weeks. She said that she couldn't find our first week reservation and asked me to scan and e-mail the Confirmation and she would phone OS for me and arrange to block off the same unit for our first week too:whoopie: I did this 2 nights ago (UK time) and I'm awaiting a response. 

There is a slight complication which might make it difficult for them to trace the reservation.....RCI has spelled my name MAC XXXXXXX, but the correct spelling is MacXxxxxxx. No doubt that is causing confusion 

I'll leave it until the end of the week to give Ada an opportunity to inalise matters.....she really has been very good to us so far 

As you say, there comes a time when the polite approach needs to be replaced by a rather more determined attitude. I'll adopt this approach if necessary, but I'm hopeful that Ada will come up with the goods.

Thanks again for the contact information.....hopefully I won't have to call Simon some time after 1am GMT!


----------



## vistana90 (Jun 19, 2008)

Update - this all seems to be sorted. It is a case of good news and bad news.

First the good news - they have found all our reservations and we have been allocated the same 2 bed unit throughout our stay.

Now the bad news - the unit they have allocated is in Fountains.


----------

